# Removing the Nissan Badge



## wizard39 (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is possible to remove the Nissan sign on the back of the car. My dealer told me there could be holes left if I do it.


----------



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

Why would you want to remove the Nissan badge?
It's the GTR badges that needs to be removed...

Ofc it's possible to remove any of these signs, but it's going to leave marks on the car. Damage to the paint job, possibly two (or more) holes (depending on how the badges are mounted) and possible an impression in the cars body.


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

Of cause it's possible, but why you? Hail Nissan!


----------



## wizard39 (Mar 4, 2008)

mram555 said:


> Of cause it's possible, but why you? Hail Nissan!


Thanks for the picture.
Enough prove that it can be done without too much damage. 
Is that your car. Nice color.


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Actually that does look quite clean. Was a bit sceptical of the initial thought but hmmm.....

That is a Thai plate unless I'm very much mistaken


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

No, sadly it isn't mine. And yes, it's a picture of a sighting somewhere in Thailand.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Now someone needs to photoshop the GT-R badge out.


----------



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Now someone needs to photoshop the GT-R badge out.


No problem


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

I hope there is no pins behind the nissan burger badge either, i removed the badge from my R34 and the 250 and looks a lot better, no damage is caused if you use dental floss to cut the glue sponge from the back and then use wd40 or muck-off to get the glue off, a little polish and not a mark in site.

On older cars some polishing may be required on the surrounding paint as there could be some paint fade except where the badge was leaving a ghost outline , so fingers crossed no pin holes and mines coming off before i leave the dealers then to get some custom GTR center caps made up 

Andy


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I think I met the owner of the Thai car when I was in the Ginza showroom last month  both asking abt the ipod BT adaptor. His was a white premium and it arrived just before the Chinese New Year.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

It's a Nissan ,why take the makers name of the car ,unless you dont like the thought of people thinking it's a only a Nissan and something to be ashamed of.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

stealth said:


> It's a Nissan ,why take the makers name of the car ,unless you dont like the thought of people thinking it's a only a Nissan and something to be ashamed of.


For me its, personal taste, i like cars to be clean in looks and clean (just search for my 5 day cleaing routine if you don't believe me lol), i like the debaged look, i did it on my Porsche too. Though it is funny to see people guessing what the car is, like when i put the JDM front Spyder badge on my MR2 roadster when they first came out over here (it was easier to clean around than the cowboy hat too  )

Just my 2p worth though


----------



## kraath (Feb 20, 2008)

Can`t you just order it without any badges from the factory? Other companies offer that as well as working satnavs :smokin:


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

If you don't want the badge buy something else.


----------



## Z-Tune1001 (Jul 10, 2005)

I think i prefer it without the badges aswell:

With Badges:











Without Badges:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Kyuubi said:


> If you don't want the badge buy something else.


Uhmmm, or buy it and take it off! It's my damn car I can do what I want~!:wavey: 

Love the comparo pic...defo without in my book! :runaway:


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

And with out those bl**dy awful orange reflectors and repeaters too , that will be part of my order for sure!! then they can fit them for me before collection (knowing there new warranty package it will invalidate something  )


----------



## wizard39 (Mar 4, 2008)

kraath said:


> Can`t you just order it without any badges from the factory? Other companies offer that as well as working satnavs :smokin:


This car is already in the showroom. I will have to wait a few months to get an indent car and I am not prepared to wait that long.


----------



## wizard39 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hope4Sun said:


> I hope there is no pins behind the nissan burger badge either, i removed the badge from my R34 and the 250 and looks a lot better, no damage is caused if you use dental floss to cut the glue sponge from the back and then use wd40 or muck-off to get the glue off, a little polish and not a mark in site.
> 
> On older cars some polishing may be required on the surrounding paint as there could be some paint fade except where the badge was leaving a ghost outline , so fingers crossed no pin holes and mines coming off before i leave the dealers then to get some custom GTR center caps made up
> 
> Andy


Do you have to warn up the area with Hairdryer or something first.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

wizard39 said:


> Do you have to warn up the area with Hairdryer or something first.


That can help, that or do it on a hot day, most new cars there hardly pushed on any more, the one on the 350 came off real easy, the old Toyota hats use to take some elbow grease to get off and then a ton of lemon juice to remove the sticky stuff (i don't like using chemicals on my paint  )


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

Z-Tune1001 said:


> I think i prefer it without the badges aswell:


Where did you find this image?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

That really is a classy colour ,IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

MeltDown said:


> Why would you want to remove the Nissan badge?
> It's the GTR badges that needs to be removed...


Why would you remove the GTR badges ?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> Why would you remove the GTR badges ?


Lots of people just like the clean look without the badging...and dont care if some people that dont know what they are seeing miss the fact that the car is a GT-R :bowdown1: 

I guess to some it's not about "look what I have"...because they already "know" what they have...


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Plus people who are not too clued up, will be guessing what the hell it is! Makes it more interesting, especially with a newly released car like the GTR!


----------

